# FEG PA-63 at the range today



## Brent05Redfire

first time posting, been lurking for a little while.

I have had this FEG 9mm for a few weeks and today was the second time shooting. I could not hit the target for anything in the world. I tried my H&R 22 to make sure I could actually shoot straight this morning and I could hit the 8" target from 30 feet with the .22. but I put 35 rounds through the FEG and shot at the top, bottom, sides and dead center of the target and never hit close to where I aimed.. I may have hit the top of the target once. 

has anyone else had similar experience with the PA-63? I know it is a short barrel and something I may have to get used to, but I thought I was a little better marksman than I showed today.
any suggestions on what I can do if it is the gun with the problem?

thanks.


----------



## bruce333

First thing is to decide if it is you or the gun.

30 feet is kind of a long way for a gun that you aren't familiar with. Shoot it from sandbags or some other kind of rest from around 10 feet. See what the point of impact is relative to the point of aim. If the hits are dead on, its you, if not then its the gun.


----------



## James NM

The first thing that I would want to clear up is the caliber. AFAIK all PA 63's are 9x18, except for a few 380's(9x17) right? When you say your's is 9mm, you mean 9x18 right? And if your's is 9x18, you are shooting 9x18 ammo in it, right?

As far as how it shoots, Bruce333 is right. Get closer, and shoot off a bench if you need to. But put a paper target up, and shoot groups holding for the bullseye. This will tell you where the bullets are impacting - left, right, high, low, etc.


----------



## mtlmgc

I have had a PA-63 for quite a few years and it seems to be a fairly accurate gun out to 20 yds or so but since it is small, has an aluminum frame and steel slide, it can be a bit hard to shoot. The trigger isn't the best either but mine is reliable, at the range I would only shoot about 20 rnds through it, enough to know I could hit 8" targets because the frame abuses my thumb knuckle and isn't very comfortable to shoot. Moving closer to the target helps a lot until you get a better feel for th gun and remember-trigger, trigger, trigger. Trigger control with this gun will help more than anything.:smt1099


----------



## Brent05Redfire

yes. my PA-63 uses 9x18 Makarov and that is what is being shot. I will have to go to a different range to be able to shoot from 10 feet away. but, I am going to do that.
I also ordered a spring kit because I think the trigger pull may be moving the gun slightly.


----------



## RightTurnClyde

Brent05Redfire said:


> yes. my PA-63 uses 9x18 Makarov and that is what is being shot. I will have to go to a different range to be able to shoot from 10 feet away. but, I am going to do that.
> I also ordered a spring kit because I think the trigger pull may be moving the gun slightly.


How experienced are you with shooting handguns, in general? Is this your first one? This is only speculation, but I would guess that the trigger itself is not the problem, but rather _how _ you are pulling the trigger. Be sure to press it back verrrry slowly while keeping your sights on target. The moment at which the trigger breaks and the shot fires should come as a surprise. You'd be amazed at how far off target you get when you just jerk the trigger back. Especially way out at 30 feet. There are many threads on this forum about proper trigger control.


----------



## Brent05Redfire

Clyde,
you are probably more right than you know. I just finished reading about 'flinching' and this may be my problem. I am going to get some snap caps and practice dry firing at home then have the snap caps randomly loaded into my magazines when I go to the range. I suspect 'flinching' or anticipating the punch is causing my inaccurateness.
The FEG isn't my first handgun, but it is my first "powerful" handgun and first "rackable" handgun. As I mentioned above, I have an H&R .22 revolver that I am pretty good with. But the .22 doesn't kick and the trigger is excellent. I am probably spoiled by that gun.

thanks for y'alls opinions. I think the problem lies with me and not the gun.


----------



## Brent05Redfire

RightTurnClyde said:


> How experienced are you with shooting handguns, in general? Is this your first one? This is only speculation, but I would guess that the trigger itself is not the problem, but rather _how _ you are pulling the trigger. Be sure to press it back verrrry slowly while keeping your sights on target. The moment at which the trigger breaks and the shot fires should come as a surprise. You'd be amazed at how far off target you get when you just jerk the trigger back. Especially way out at 30 feet. There are many threads on this forum about proper trigger control.


update...
back from the range after putting some new knowledge to the test. I focused more on keeping sights lined up on the target and slowly pulled the trigger back. result.. much better. This was by far the best results with the PA-63 I have had so far. the target is the 8" Shoot-N-C target from about 30 feet away. there is a mixture of .22L and 9x18 holes that you see. 
I am very happy with today's results.

well. I tried to upload the picture as my profile image, but it failed. check this link to the picture.

http://www.allfordmustangs.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/103348/ppuser/16664


----------



## rccola712

here is a link to a target that tells you what youre doing wrong by where your holes are in the paper. i havent had a chance to use it yet, but it came reccomended by someone on this forum.

if anyone has used this before please elaborate as i dont have much experience as to how helpful this is, just thought it might be of service

http://www.piedmontnrainstructors.org/resources/CorrectionChartRight.pdf


----------



## RightTurnClyde

Brent05Redfire said:


> update...
> back from the range after putting some new knowledge to the test. I focused more on keeping sights lined up on the target and slowly pulled the trigger back. result.. much better. This was by far the best results with the PA-63 I have had so far. the target is the 8" Shoot-N-C target from about 30 feet away. there is a mixture of .22L and 9x18 holes that you see.
> I am very happy with today's results.
> 
> well. I tried to upload the picture as my profile image, but it failed. check this link to the picture.
> 
> http://www.allfordmustangs.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/103348/ppuser/16664


There you go! Keep practicing that slow squeeze and not anticipating the shot and soon you'll probably have all the shots in the black. One piece of advice I got here from when I first started was to think of the fact that your trigger needs X pounds of pressure put on it before it breaks. Your goal is to press that trigger back so that you are only putting X + .001 pounds of pressure on the trigger when the shot finally fires.

This is an old clip that I like from Jeff Cooper where he describes the "surprise" trigger break that we all try so hard to master.


----------



## niadhf

i have found my PA-6s to be quite accurate once i got used to them. order the spring kit from wollf. try a hevier recoil spring and 13 lb (i think thats it, the middle weight) hammer spring. 7 rounds in one ragged hole at 7 yards, eith ewas a called flyer. The nice fixed barrel is good. I too had to "melt" the frame at my thumb knuckle. the first time i beat it bloody. Nice new grips help too.


----------



## abduja

*Hungarian PA-63*

I bought the same gun few years ago (Hungarian PA-63) and i faced the same problem , i went to the range 4 times to make sure its a matter of the gun not myself, the single difference between this gun and others is the elevating pin system similar to (Walther p5) i think that is the reason which affects the trigger sensitivity and aiming concentration

anyway i got rid of it long time ago since i couldn't find any other solution



Brent05Redfire said:


> first time posting, been lurking for a little while.
> 
> I have had this FEG 9mm for a few weeks and today was the second time shooting. I could not hit the target for anything in the world. I tried my H&R 22 to make sure I could actually shoot straight this morning and I could hit the 8" target from 30 feet with the .22. but I put 35 rounds through the FEG and shot at the top, bottom, sides and dead center of the target and never hit close to where I aimed.. I may have hit the top of the target once.
> 
> has anyone else had similar experience with the PA-63? I know it is a short barrel and something I may have to get used to, but I thought I was a little better marksman than I showed today.
> any suggestions on what I can do if it is the gun with the problem?
> 
> thanks.


----------



## berettatoter

Usually the FEG's are pretty good pistols all around. Sometimes the triggers can be extremely heavy, but overall they are usually accurate. This seems to be the case with most com-bloc pistols.


----------

